# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  Iphone 3G - 3Gs no beck light solution

## mohamed73

* Iphone 3G - 3Gs no beck light solution*      phone 3g         phone 3gs      Jump or  change.

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك....

----------


## simo vox

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amer_a_82

بارك الله فيك

----------


## boutaleb

merci mon frere

----------


## th3j0cker

شكرااا بارك الله فيك
لكن حجم الصور صغيرة

----------


## mohamed73

> شكرااا بارك الله فيك
> لكن حجم الصور صغيرة

 تم اخي رفع الصور من جديد و بحجم اكبر 
تسلم اخي

----------

